# Kindle Fire HD 10 problem with email



## dogluver (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi, I have comcast email and it was working just fine for the longest time. Then I noticed that the Kindle was only downloaded some of my emails (maybe 5 on one day, 10 on another). I like to read emails when I get in bed at night and now I can't. Since I get all my email on my laptop, I decided to try deleting the account and starting over. Well, that downloaded about 20 or so, but not ALL. I don't know what to try next. Any suggestions? Thanks so much!!


----------

